# Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (May 23rd, 2014)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2013)

> NEW ORLEANS — Twentieth Century Fox announced that principal photography is underway on Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. A growing nation of genetically evolved apes led by Caesar is threatened by a band of human survivors of the devastating virus unleashed a decade earlier. They reach a fragile peace, but it proves short-lived, as both sides are brought to the brink of a war that will determine who will emerge as Earth's dominant species.
> 
> Andy Serkis, celebrated for his performance in the last film, reprises his role as Caesar. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes also stars Jason Clarke (Zero Dark Thirty, Public Enemies, The Great Gatsby), Gary Oldman (The Dark Knight Rises, The Harry Potter film series), Keri Russell (The Americans, Mission Impossible III), Toby Kebbell (The Prince of Persia, Wrath of the Titans, Rock N Rolla), Kodi Smit-McPhee (Let Me In, ParaNorman), Enrique Murciano (Traffic, Black Hawk Down), Kirk Acevedo (The Thin Red Line) and Judy Greer (The Descendants, Three Kings, 13 Going on 30).
> 
> ...




And the first picture:


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

I'm out   .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

I'm in   .


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Good.  The time to pick sides for something like this should be immediate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Out. **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Good.  The time to pick sides for something like this should be immediate.





Danger Doom said:


> Out. **



Lol, can you two be Alittle more descriptive? I thought the first film did pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Never even watched it.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Never even watched it.




Don't.

It's really, really bad. 

notroll.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Not roll?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

Grape rarely likes anything


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Grape loved Place Beyond the Pines.  I was shocked by his review.  By far the best score he has ever given anything.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2013)

Dude, I only enjoy premium quality films. I don't watch movies or tv just to watch movies or tv. 

The first of this sequel was trash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

I remember the remake of the Planet of the apes reused starship troopers helms.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2013)

I liked the past one, but this director sucks.

Cloverfield was awful.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2013)

The first one was good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2013)

First posters:


*Spoiler*: __ 











The first trailer will be out on December 18th.

And some other things I forgot to post like how 



> *Matt Reeves Talks ?Dawn of the Planet of the Apes? Details*
> 
> Director Matt Reeves will soon present the sequel to Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, at San Diego Comic-Con. However, with a film that?s still shooting and is very heavy on CGI, he doesn?t expect to have much footage to show. What he will show is his passion for the franchise, one he?s been a fan of since childhood.
> 
> ...






> *Fox Moves ?Dawn of the Planet of the Apes? to ?Fast & Furious 7′ Weekend*
> 
> Briefly: There?s still rampant speculation about what Universal will do with the seventh Fast and the Furious film, which is on hiatus while all involved figure out how to move the series forward in the wake of Paul Walker?s tragic death.
> 
> ...




And so far this is the only pic released:


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 12, 2013)

Liked the first one, will keep an eye out but my hopes down


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 12, 2013)

Grape said:


> Don't.
> 
> It's really, really bad.
> 
> notroll.





Aren't you the same person that said There Will Be Blood and No Country For Old Men were shit? Yeah, I think i'll be taking your reviews with a grain of salt lol.

Anyways, the first one was great but the lack of James Franco in this one has me worried.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2013)

I like the "Ima rape you" faces on those apes.

I am in.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2013)

No James Franco?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2013)

The first one was shite so i'm out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2013)

Reading the title made me sick and wanna throw up


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The first one was shite so i'm out.



stay out

and I hope Mia Wasikowska puts a bullet in your spine.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2013)

The text there says "You opened up the gates of hell".

But looks like they'll be calling it in Spanish "Planet of the Apes: Confrontation" instead of using the Spanish word for dawn, "amanecer". >_>


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn Caesar goin' all Zulu tribe on a human


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2013)

gary oldman again ? he's been accessory to quite a few pieces lately


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Was hoping to hear Caeser speak, but nice teaser nonetheless. Absolutely loved the first film, so here's hoping there's no sophomore slump in this one. Still really bummed out James Franco isn't back for this one though. Sucks that after everything they went through in the first film, he's just out like that. Here's hoping he's at least referenced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, their relationship was a huge part of the first one. we'll see how this goes.


----------



## ShisuiFlickers (Dec 18, 2013)

I cannot wait for this movie. The teaser has got me pretty hyped, especially the closing image of Caeser signalling to his troops:

I'm totally making it into a poster . The scene just demonstrates how far CG has come. The tension in Caeser's face, the models eyes look almost real in other shots.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 18, 2013)

The trailer gave me chills. I can't wait


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2013)

the first one was okay so i guess this'll be worth a watch


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2013)

Trailer is too damn amazing.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Trailer is too damn amazing.



it's _okay.._


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> it's _okay.._



Ok if you say so.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

I'M FUCKING OUT.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in
I didn't mind Rise...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't get why would people feel so intensely about a monkey prequel


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 21, 2013)

Trailer looks crazy. I think this movie is going to be really good.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

The trailer was okay I suppose but nothing interested me.  I did find the first movie to be somewhat enjoy and one or two scenes were memorable so I'll give this movie a shot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 25, 2013)

Spears vs guns again...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2013)

Loved the first, ready for the second.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2014)

> *New ?Dawn of the Planet of the Apes? Images Show What?s Left of San Francisco*
> 
> While 2015 is jam-packed with planned blockbuster releases (even after the Batman/Superman push back to 2016) this year isn?t quite as loaded. But there are some big tentpoles set to hit this spring and summer, and one with more potential than others is Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. The sequel to Rise of the Planet of the Apes and prequel to the original Apes films is directed by Matt Reeves, and features human actors such as Jason Clarke, Keri Russell, Gary Oldman, Judy Greer, Kodi Smit-McPhee, and Toby Kebbell in addition to the mo-cap cast led by Andy Serkis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mambo (Jan 26, 2014)

Dammit, when will they include some nukes?

I need my "dammit you all to hell" scene


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Mar 31, 2014)

Tv spot


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2014)

Hadn't realized the date had change.  

Great TV spot.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2014)

Caesar has a child?

WEAK POINT


----------



## Forcer (Mar 31, 2014)

I have some questions

Is this a prequel to the originals?
Are they remaking the whole thing?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Caesar has a child?
> 
> WEAK POINT



Could really make for some great moments with the son, since the best scenes in the first were the father and son feeling of ceaser.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2014)

New stills are out:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 18, 2014)

This actually looks pretty sweet. I have no opinion on Reeves one way or another--but this looks like it will be a lot better than the first one.

Also, Andy Serkis is the shit. This appears to be the best use of the virtual motion-capture tech since 'Avatar.'

I'm on board.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]F7y6xo02g4M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tcb8ShLtYXs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RLB9NTJDEUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (May 8, 2014)

Teared up a little when they showed Caeser watching that video of Will teaching him to sign. At least they're acknowledging that relationship. Looks great, and I remain just as hyped. Maybe a little more now


----------



## dream (May 8, 2014)

The trailer wasn't bad but I kinda lost interest in watching the movie now. :/


----------



## tari101190 (May 9, 2014)

This look absolutely amazing. Humans seem to be the weakest part of the trailer me. Hopefully the apes get more screen time overall.


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2014)

Looks good. Possibly better than the first one.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> The trailer wasn't bad but I kinda lost interest in watching the movie now. :/



Cool, sounds like this movie will be a winner!


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2014)

So Franco not in this movie at all? Seems weird not to have him in it seeing as he created all this :/


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2014)

Youtube reacts to the trailer - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQQJy2fqE7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x6ukezQDMa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

Screw Cesar. King Kong should be in this film. Prime alpha male


----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

Perhaps my most anticipated movie this year, looks real good.

I'll try to avoid watching any more trailers and clips.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Snakety69 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2014)

Poster:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Here's another one with the text


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2014)

TV spots have been out and I'll post them later, but for now this:

[YOUTUBE]XHDxagjyvBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2014)

Well that summarized the movie in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## Soca (Jun 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lMLsmO8UH9o[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking, Koba


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn ape.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 22, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]lMLsmO8UH9o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking, Koba



Damn that was cold. No less than what I'd expect from Koba. Can't wait to see how his inevitable conflict with Caesar will play out.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2014)

so this is the sequel of rise of the planet of the ape?
what this have to do with Tim Burton's planet of the ape? or the Novel itself?
I dont see how rise of the planet of the ape is connected to Tim Burton's


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2014)

It has nothing to do with Tim Burton's film.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

this is one franchise I never understood

More power to you though


----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2014)

what do you not understand banhammer


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

About feature length celebrations of the monkey ape-ocalypse?

Idk.. I just don't "get" it. is it an allegory? I mean the metaphor is thin as bacon, so it's not like it's the movie's fault for not appealing to me, but still..

DAMN THE ARROGANCE OF MAN. IF ONLY THEY DIDN'T LOOK DOWN TO THEIR MONKEY BROTHERS 

Or

IT'S NOT GLOBAL WARMING, OR WORLD HUNGER, OR ZOMBIES, BUT IT WAS MONKEYS AFTER ALL



I just... It doesn't connect with me.
I can see that there's enough cinematographic merit to it that I don't loose respect for any of the following, at all, hell, I'm even jealous of you guys, but I just don't get it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

Planet of the Apes is like, the Soccer of science fiction for me.

Everyone is running around, nobody scores and the millions of fans swear by it, but I just don't understand


----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2014)

that's fine, they do require a certain amount of suspension of disbelief

I'd say the thing I find most interesting about it, particularly the original 1968 film, are the social commentaries it makes, more so than the apes, they are just a tool to convey whatever message the movie wants to

which films in the franchise did you see btw, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2014)

Speaking of suspension of disbelief, it's quite easy to take notice of how dim witted the humans seem compared to the apes. falling for that circus act in the middle of war is kind of...

And the whole reason for being in this situation doesn't make any sense besides doing it because they're pissed off.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

I remember watching the original, and some of the second


----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah ok, the original and the 2011 remake are the only ones really worth seeing anyway


----------



## Mambo (Jul 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> falling for that circus act in the middle of war is kind of...



Wait, you mean that 2 stupid guards falling for koba's trick?

Pretty sure that happen before the war break out. In fact, it's one of the reasons why the war happen afterward.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2014)

mambo said:


> Wait, you mean that 2 stupid guards falling for koba's trick?
> 
> Pretty sure that happen before the war break out. In fact, it's one of the reasons why the war happen afterward.



Well I don't think they were standing guard while carrying heavy artillery for show.  From the start there will be tension on both sides, and it's was dumb how relaxed they were because of a few tricks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well I don't think they were standing guard while carrying heavy artillery for show.  From the start there will be tension on both sides, and it's was dumb how relaxed they were because of a few tricks.



Makes sense in the movie. Koba acted dumb in front of them before that. Then when he returns they've already been drinking. So they just laughing and messing around. It's actually a great scene. Everyone in my theater gasped. 

Anyway, loved it. It's funny, I thought Rise had an awesome first half and good second half. Thought this one had a good first half, awesome second half. Both very much worth watching.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow this movie...
*Spoiler*: __ 



...is amazing. Serkis' performance as Caesar really deserves an Emmy. A shame they don't consider mo-cap acting as real acting. Koba was a fucking cock. That final confrontation with Caesar and Koba was awesome. That dick deserved to be dropped. I actually thought Caesar was going to give him another chance. Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome movie.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2014)

CAESARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mambo (Jul 13, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well I don't think they were standing guard while carrying heavy artillery for show.  From the start there will be tension on both sides, and it's was dumb how relaxed they were because of a few tricks.



They are drunk. Watch the clip carefully.

Of course, nothing wrong with alcohol, only marijuana causing problems,right? oh wait 

"An American monkey, after getting drunk on brandy, would never touch it again, and thus is much wiser than most men"


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2014)

I went into this movie not expecting much, mainly because I wasn't too fond of the first one, but this one was actually rather enjoyable for me.  More than worth the price of admission.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2014)

Stringer said:


> Ah ok, the original and the 2011 remake are the only ones really worth seeing anyway



Yeap, I didnt really like any of the others tbh.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 13, 2014)

My friend was in this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

was he an ape


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 13, 2014)

Actually, yeah he was I haven't talkin to him after the movie came out (he lives in LA and I live in Texas) but my guess is that he probably played an extra (his credits doesn't seem to be listed on IMDB)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2014)

Poor Koba. Now i wonder what will happen in part 3. Is it really going to be an all out war? I really thought Blue Eyes would kick Koba's ass at the end. But i guess Ceasar is still the alpha male.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

I kinda wish there wouldn't be a third one.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 17, 2014)

I watched the first one at the movies and liked it and I think I gonna watch the sequel too,the trailer looks cool.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2014)

Can I say stuff about the movie without tags now?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think there's ever really a need to tag stuff in the thread once the movie's come out. It should go without saying that spoilers are abound at that point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Waiting a week after a movie's released would be courteous, because not everyone can watch films as soon as they're released. or you're saying people show stay out of threads to avoid spoilers once a film is released.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah. You've no reason to enter a film's thread once it's been released if you haven't seen it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

What if someone just want to get a feel of the reactions the film provoked and get  feedback? Also, with movies are being released at different places worldwide, I guess a German member should hold no qualms with posting out the plot to the rest of the world. Is it that strenuous to click on the "SP" button when it comes to sensitive information?

P.S. I don't much care if spoilers are posted, but saying you can post movie details right away seems a bit inconsiderate to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't care either way either. I personally tag stuff for the first while, but I don't think much of those who don't.

Plus you can always ask for opinions in the rate convo thread.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2014)

Saw this movie Friday night. So GODLY!! FUCKIN CAESAR IS A BADASS!!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2014)

Easily one of the best movies this year so far.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 23, 2014)

Best Movie of the Summer hands down and will end up being one of the best movies of the year.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 23, 2014)

It was good, though personally I liked "Rise" better
I'd give "Dawn" 6-7/10 while i'd give rise 7-8/10 to much focus on guns and explosives, the tribe develoupment i'm not so sure about.

Anyway I'd recomend people to go watch it, personally glad I saw this instead of Transformers.(let someone do Transformers right already)


----------



## Nimander (Jul 25, 2014)

Went in to see it on a whim, really. Was going to wait until it came out on Redbox to catch it originally. But I am glad I watched it. Was definitely more enjoyable than I was expecting it to be. It had its flaws and plotholes. But overall it was better than decent, and definitely worth the ticket price of watching it in the theater.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

muh feels when videotape T_T


----------



## uuugh (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn this was a good movie. One of the best movies of the 00s/10s, whatever. The future.

Now for obligatory not-living-up-to-expectations third part


----------



## Mambo (Jul 26, 2014)

One thing this movie done right is that in war between 2 species, both camps will have both bad(want war) and good(want peace) characters.

Really tired of hollywood's "one side is totally good and the other side is totally bad" kind of movies.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2014)

[SP][/SP]

Enough said.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> was he an ape



My friend Nick played Blue Eyes.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## LayZ (Aug 3, 2014)

I've seen this twice and it's indisputably the best movie I've seen all year. All the emotion, tension, and tragedy displayed really makes the audience feel for these characters.  The action scene between the apes and humans was full of amazing visuals. The casting selection was superb; my personal favorite was Gary Oldman because he did so much with the short amount of film time he had.  I thought "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" did an excellent job of story telling because you end up rooting for both warring communities even though you feel it will end tragically. 

*10/10*


----------



## Psychic (Aug 3, 2014)

Wait, This possibly can't be better than Guardians of the Galaxy, right? I know the first one was ok so I was expecting this movie to be even blander.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 3, 2014)

Psychic said:


> Wait, This possibly can't be better than Guardians of the Galaxy, right? I know the first one was ok so I was expecting this movie to be even blander.


Short answer, yes.

I've explained why I liked this so much above and its hard to compare a Comedy vs. Drama; but I'll just say that this had a WAY more compelling plot than GotG.

Check this out if you haven't and don't go in judging this vs. GotG because GotG is WAY more fun.  Just try to immerse yourself in this world and gauge your emotional response to all the conflict.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2014)

This is definitely better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2014)

Why is no one talking about this movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

No idea bruh, this was one of the best films of the year.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2014)

Everybody is sleeping on this movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2014)

Saw it yesterday it was terrific. Especially Caesar the gawd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

Caesar had a commanding presence, you felt something every time he spoke. I also took liking his teenage son who gave a sense of innocence on the ape side, it was a good idea adding him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2014)

Best character was Koba.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2014)

Koba was really interesting. He was wrong for wanting war, but I really can't blame him for hating humans. The "human work" scene was his best I think


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

It's funny how you go in expecting the humans to antagonize the apes further, but in fact it was the apes who were the assholes, while the humans were only trying to survive.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, pretty nifty reverse there


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2014)

I would love to be able to watch Toby Kebbell doing all of his Koba scenes without the CGI. He was great.

I hope he and Serkis are nominated for something.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

"Human work" was a GOAT scene.

This was the best Summer blockbuster in years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

The sequel is set to be released in 2016


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

Er...okay...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you think that's rushing it a bit? The director said he kept a lot opened in this film, So that they can be used in future installments.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

Not necessarily. I just don't want them to screw up what's been a strong couple of films.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2014)

As long as they can keep it fresh, I'm fine with it. This film had little in common with it predecessor, it would kill me if they go the rehash route now.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a feeling the sequel will be a letdown.


----------



## Monster (Aug 9, 2014)

Brilliant film, Koba was definitely the highlight. Great visuals and story. Looking forward to the sequal.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2014)

I wonder how much further in the future they will go


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm guessing to the last days of the war.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't want it to to skip ahead too far.

Unsure of their lifespans, but upto a decade later when Caesar is  old and the film covers his final days of leading the Apes as humans have begun to systematically hunt them down.

And the end of the film could lead up to a nuke going off, which is what blows up the Statue of Liberty.

It should just be called War of the Planet of the Apes like everyone says.

But in an interview with the director, he kept saying he wasn't sure what the title would be.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2014)

i want bald radioactive psychics who worship nuclear bombs in the next one...


----------

